# Advice on Bow Fishing Needed.



## Ellbow (May 9, 2012)

Hi there,

If anyone can give me some advice on bow fishing I would appreciate it. As far as what kind of arrows (wood/carbon) and some strategies. Just hope to try this out this summer.
Thanks! Any advice is much appreciated!
El


----------



## GT Whitetail (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, the best advise I can offer for someone who is interested in bowfishing and has never experienced it before would be to hire a guide for a nite. The money you spend on a guided trip will ultimatly save you more money and time trying to figure out everything on your own versus one nite with a guide. First off you will learn if this type of fishing is for you or not and how much money you will want to put in it. That will help you determine how much/what kind of equipment to buy. Hope this helps
GT


----------



## BigSwole (May 9, 2012)

GT Whitetail said:


> Honestly, the best advise I can offer for someone who is interested in bowfishing and has never experienced it before would be to hire a guide for a nite. The money you spend on a guided trip will ultimatly save you more money and time trying to figure out everything on your own versus one nite with a guide. First off you will learn if this type of fishing is for you or not and how much money you will want to put in it. That will help you determine how much/what kind of equipment to buy. Hope this helps
> GT



Well said.

Or if you can find someone close to you to show you the ropes


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 9, 2012)

Yep im sure someone on here would be glad to let you tag along.  Heck you can go with us one night if youre ever near lake hartwell.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2012)

As for arrows, you want solid fiberglass, with safety sliders. Don't think that you need a $50,000 boat, generators, fan drive, bank of fancy lights, and all that to enjoy some bowfishing. You can shoot fish out of any boat or the bank for that matter, in the daytime and still have a ball. All you need is some sort of reel, some line, and an arrow with a fish point. Too many people seem to think that everybody has to be equipped like they're trying to win a big tournament to shoot a fish, and that fish only come out at night. We have a ball shooting in the daytime with homemade selfbows, basic cheap tape-on reels, a johnboat, and we kill fish and have a lot of fun. It was good enough for Fred Bear, too. Just don't forget that you have to have one of those Muzzy Pro-staff stickers somewhere on your equipment, though, or you'll never shoot a fish.


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2012)

Jump on in. The water is always wet


----------



## Ellbow (May 9, 2012)

Thank everyone! I've been hog hunting a few times but this summer I was intrigued with bowfishing...

Thanks Flaustin...not sure where Lake Hartwell is.....but sounds nice.

NCHillbilly...you got one of those stickers??
You got some good advice there! Thank you so much for the wealth of information!!!

OK Michael! I'm jumping in!
El


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 9, 2012)

If you know where I-85 runs into/out of Ga. and into S.C. then youve found lake hartwell!


----------



## huntmore (May 10, 2012)

two -fiberglass arrows with muzzy points

one- bow with about 40 pounds of pull is enough, but if you already have a bow use it. Be aware that pulling arrows out of the mud every shot is no fun, makes for a long nite. 

one- reel, we use 808,muzzy and ams reels.. The 808 is cheaper but the ones with metal gears can be hard to find. 

one pair- of good polarized sun glasses for shooting in the day time.

Beware that is about all you need to get started. Trouble is shooting fish especially at nite can be more adictive than crack and more exspensive.


----------



## Ellbow (May 13, 2012)

I'll probably go in the day time. Going to be using my longbow that pulls about 35lb.
Gotta get the reel and might have to make my own arrows for this one!
Thanks again everyone!
El


----------



## BigSwole (May 13, 2012)

Id just get the muzzy arrows with carp point. Its 12$ and its proven to work so you wont have to reinvent the wheel


----------



## Ellbow (May 15, 2012)

Thanks BigSwole! I'm probably going to get those as well!

Thanks again everyone for some great advice.  Now, I gotta go fishing! 
El


----------

